# Engine Oil Test Report



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi all,

After watching a few recent videos on the benefits of having the engine oil tested every now and then, I decided to give it a go. My 2008 TT is a keeper and, as it's getting close to 70K miles, I thought that having a "blood test" done to see how everything is ticking under the hood wouldn't be a bad idea. I used Oil Lab as it seems to be the most prominent provider of this type of service in the UK.

I shipped the sample last Wednesday and got the report today, Tuesday. Not bad! It cost me about £75 all in. More importantly, it's great to see that the engine is doing brilliantly after 13 years. It is burning some oil, about 600ml every 1000 miles but other than that the results were excellent. The report indicates no signs of fuel or coolant contamination, no abnormal levels of wear nor component degradation which is great! 

I know it's a geeky thing to do but I thought I'd share the report here for educational purposes.

Any questions, let me know!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, £75 Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as they say.
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I've advocated the use of oil testing on this forum in the past, but £75 seems a bit extreme.
Here in the US Blackstone Labs does the same tests for $30 USD.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

😂 Well prices do start from £30 + VAT but I chose the top of the shelf option which is priced at £59 + VAT. My understanding is that oil testing in America is a lot more popular and there's a lot of competition unlike here in the UK.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Just found out that SGS offers similar service as does Miller Oils. Results may not be as comprehensive and may not include soot levels but prices are much more competitive at about £40 including VAT. 



https://onlinestore.sgs.com/uk/engine-oil-testing-kit-all-inclusive/OGOCEO


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had mine done through Millers last year. It showed a slightly high amount of petrol in the oil I believe, which linked with a blocked EVAP system fault code, prompted me to replace the charcoal canister. Might do it again this year to see if it's resolved, though they did say it is linked with short journeys, which I do quite a lot of.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Mine burns around the same amount of oil, BWA trait roll 🙄


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

So, 15 months and 10,000 miles later I had an oil sample sent out for testing before the annual change which I have done today.

The engine continues to do really well overall considering the age and mileage. I was intrigued to see whether the amount of silicon would go up with the K&N air filter which I have been using since the last test and there's been absolutely no difference compared to paper filter which I had used until then. So, if K&N doesn't improve performance the results show that at least it does not let any more dust in, contrary to what's been said in some YouTube videos.

I credit the change in fuel dilution to the faulty injector #4 that caused me a lot of trouble for a month before being replaced last October.

This new test cost me £40 + £2 for an extraction syringe that I had to source separately.









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

What are the indicators that something is going wrong and how would this test identify failing components, e.g. main bearing, piston ring, oil pump, etc...?


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> What are the indicators that something is going wrong and how would this test identify failing components, e.g. main bearing, piston ring, oil pump, etc...?


I've attached the failure criteria and a table that indicates where each substance may come from.
















Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you do this once or twice a year, it would make for an interesting Excel spread sheet to track how the results change over time.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If you do this once or twice a year, it would make for an interesting Excel spread sheet to track how the results change over time.


Good idea, I've logged the results from both reports now. The higher Boron and Molybdenum is due to the additive Ceratec.









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## nigh7swimming (Sep 22, 2020)

Some fuel dilution in oil is normal, see what the notorious expert has to say 😂


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

nigh7swimming said:


> Some fuel dilution in oil is normal, see what the notorious expert has to say


Thanks, I certainly won't sweat over it . 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------

